# Не собирается avr-libc

## nevejda

20:32:22-root@localhost:/home/dimon # crossdev -t avr --abis avr --gcc 4.7.3-r1 --binutils 2.23.2 --libc 1.8.0 --show-fail-log 

WARNING: 'portageq envvar PORTDIR_OVERLAY' is deprecated. Use 'portageq repositories_configuration' instead.

WARNING: 'portageq envvar PORTDIR' is deprecated. Use 'portageq repositories_configuration' instead.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * crossdev version:      20131107

 * Host Portage ARCH:     amd64

 * Target Portage ARCH:   *

 * Target System:         avr

 * Stage:                 4 (C/C++ compiler)

 * ABIs:                  avr

 * binutils:              binutils-2.23.2

 * gcc:                   gcc-4.7.3-r1

 * libc:                  avr-libc-1.8.0

 * CROSSDEV_OVERLAY:      /usr/local/portage

 * PORT_LOGDIR:           /var/log/portage

 * PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT:    

 * Portage flags:         

  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  - 

 * leaving metadata/layout.conf alone in /usr/local/portage

  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  - 

WARNING: 'portageq envvar PORTDIR' is deprecated. Use 'portageq repositories_configuration' instead.

WARNING: 'portageq envvar PORTDIR_OVERLAY' is deprecated. Use 'portageq repositories_configuration' instead.

!!! WARNING - Cannot auto-configure CHOST avr

!!! You should edit /usr/avr/etc/portage/make.conf

!!! by hand to complete your configuration

 * Log: /var/log/portage/cross-avr-binutils.log

 * Emerging cross-binutils ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Log: /var/log/portage/cross-avr-gcc-stage1.log

 * Emerging cross-gcc-stage1 ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Log: /var/log/portage/cross-avr-avr-libc.log

 * Emerging cross-avr-libc ...

Calculating dependencies  

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0 from x-portage

 * avr-libc-1.8.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...           [ ok ]

 * avr-libc-manpages-1.8.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...  [ ok ]

 * Checking for avr-gcc ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking avr-libc-1.8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0/work

>>> Unpacking avr-libc-manpages-1.8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0/work/avr-libc-1.8.0 ...

 * strip-flags: CFLAGS: changed '-msahf -O2 -march=core2 -m3dnow --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=32 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe' to '-O2 -march=core2 -pipe'

 * strip-flags: CXXFLAGS: changed '-msahf -O2 -march=core2 -m3dnow --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=32 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe' to '-O2 -march=core2 -pipe'

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0/work/avr-libc-1.8.0 ...

 * econf: updating avr-libc-1.8.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating avr-libc-1.8.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=avr --target=avr --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib --disable-dependency-tracking

configure: loading site script /usr/share/config.site

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... avr-unknown-none

checking if configuring for cross compile... yes

checking if target host is avr... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for avr-strip... avr-strip

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for avr-gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... yes

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of gcc... none

checking for avr-as... avr-as

checking dependency style of gcc... none

checking for avr-ranlib... avr-ranlib

checking for avr-ar... avr-ar

configure: error: Wrong C compiler found; check the PATH!

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0/work/avr-libc-1.8.0/config.log

 * ERROR: cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0: :Mad: -portage failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2220:  Called __eapi2_src_configure

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  689:  Called econf

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0: :Mad: -portage'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0: :Mad: -portage'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/cross-avr:avr-libc-1.8.0:20140321-184846.log.gz'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0/work/avr-libc-1.8.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0/work/avr-libc-1.8.0'

>>> Failed to emerge cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/cross-avr:avr-libc-1.8.0:20140321-184846.log.gz'

 * avr-libc failed  :Sad: 

 * If you file a bug, please attach the following logfiles:

 * /var/log/portage/cross-avr-info.log

 * /var/log/portage/cross-avr-avr-libc.log.xz

 * /var/tmp/portage/cross-avr/avr-libc*/temp/avr-libc-config.logs.tar.xz

Что не так делаю????

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Portage & Programming to Russian where it will hopefully get better attention.

- John

----------

## nevejda

thanks   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nevejda

ап

----------

## Pinkbyte

Отправьте багрепорт на https://bugs.gentoo.org - там он получит больше внимания, потому что дойдет до мэйнтэйнеров. Среди русскоязычных разработчиков очень мало тех, кто поддерживает тулчейн

----------

